# Chipotle Ale



## Tony (23/5/09)

Tried the Rogue Chipotle ale the other night and loved it. I have had a Chipotle ale on the books for the last 2 years but was never realy confident in how to go about brewing it. I had a Robust Porter in mind but just couldnt decide on how to do it.

The Rogue beer gave me inspiration to pull my finger out, and the bag of Chipotles i have and get to it.

Smoked Chipotle Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated EBC: 18.6
Anticipated IBU: 36.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
41.7 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
8.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 32.3 45 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 4.4 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


I added 3 chopped up Chipotles to the mash
I added 3 chopped up Chipotles to the boil FWH
I added 4 chopped up Chipotles to the boil 10 min to go

















Mashed in as normal and added my chilli.
I did a 15 min 52 deg protein rest and infused to 66 deg.






Added my chilli to the kettle and drained the wort onto them. 
God it smelt good! 






Boiled for 90 min, decided to use all saaz in the beer for a nice spicy hop character. Didn't use a lot of late hops as i want the chilli and malt to shine.
The Rogue beer says it uses all munich malts but if i used all Munich 2, which is all i have it would have been a bit much and not the candy malt character i got in the beer. So i went a good hit of pils and Carared, the most candy of all the malts!

Some or the Chipotles floating in the brew after the gas was turned off. I tasted it at this point and it had a bit of a warming effect. Very happy!






And the drained kettle






I let the dregs run from the mash slowly while it boiled and got a coupkle of liters. Ive boiled this down by half and will use it to grow the 1272 im going to use to ferment with.

God i hope it works out.

I will update as i go over the months with ferment and tastings.

cheers


----------



## big d (23/5/09)

Sounds very interesting Tony.Looking forward to the results.
Whats next? Trinidad Scorpion/7 Pod/Bhut/Naga or some other hot one.May be one wicked beer.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (23/5/09)

mate i was thinking that while i was boiling it.

I gave Les the weisguy a taste of the 7 Pot powder and a bit of my 7 Pot sauce and it made him go a bit pink in the cheeks, as it does to me too 

I thought........... how would a beer go with a few teaspoons of 7 Pot powder...... or more 

Something to really burn while you drink it.

I may do a small batch for some fun

Why not hey 

cheers


----------



## big d (23/5/09)

Could be an interesting way to add some winter warmth to a nice stout or Porter.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## benno1973 (23/5/09)

This sounds great! Where do you get smoked chipotles from?


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/5/09)

mate, I knew you'd love this beer. I saw you were going to try it soon (in the what's in the glass commercial thread) and didn't want to chime in until afterwards.. chime in that it's the best chili beer i've ever had ! i've had around a 1/2 dozen over the years and never been a fan, despite a love of both chili and beer. it just seems most on offer are novelty at best, with little character to the beer - think Miller, with a whollop of jalapeno chili.. you go from bland beer to about a 7/10 heat with no real chili flavour. But not with the Rogue, of course. Was lucky enough to try one after the AIBA this year.. an odd leftover was floating about. 

love that you put your tun where your mouth is :icon_drool2: .. can't wait to hear how this one turns out. seems it's one of those beers you could tweak 20 times before settling on a winner.. less smoke, more bitterness, more chili, etc. I'd imagine balance will be key, and hard to achieve. it will also be interesting to note how the beer ages. Looking forward to your feedback across the board. 

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## Tony (24/5/09)

Big D....... i origionally had a porter planned. I was thinking this would be a good option to really spice up as well 

Kaiser...... they have changed their name by the look at it

http://www.aztecmexican.com.au/dried_chilies.shtml RIng them up and get a catalogue and price list sent, they are really good to deal with.

reVox...... holding out on me were you 

I havnt tried many other chilli beers but have heard nothing but bad reports. I really was impressed with the rogue beer. I think my beer may have a bit more chilli but i wont mind too much. I felt the Rogue beer could have held up more chilli but thats me. Its ballance of malt and chilli was great.

I think the mistake people make is using fresh chilli, whick will have lots more heat and give that vegetable flavour.

cheers


----------



## mwd (24/5/09)

Pity I didn't read this thread first.

Just put down 'Katies' Kaffir Lime and Chilie + Coopers Mex.

Chucked a handful of chopped fresh chillies into the fermenter when adding the yeast.

My first thought was I hope this dosn't end up tasting like 'vegetables'.

We will see, wonder if you could dry hop dried chilie.?


----------



## Weizguy (24/5/09)

I have to confirm that the chipotles had no chilli aroma, only the deep pleasant smokiness.

As for the taste of the 7 pot chillies, dried and flaked - I only had about 3 tiny flakes, and there was a good burn.
Also Tony, for your reference, I bit off half a Goats weed chilli in an attempt to get my 18 yo nephew to do the same. He refused to do so after I coughed due to the burn. It was hotter than I recalled from last time I visited. My mouth had just started return to normal (i.e. not stinging) when I got home about 40 minutes later.

I really liked the last 2 sauces you brought out for a taste. Not too fussed on the pineapple as a stand-alone, although it would be great to mix with some tomato paste on a pizza base.

Best of luck with the Chipotle Ale and remember to save me a bottle.
oh, and thanks for all the chillies. There will be some burning lips (and butts) at my work this week.
Remember that it burns going in AND it burns coming out! :lol: 

Les out


----------



## Tony (24/5/09)

It was great to have you over for a beer and a chat mate. Your welcome as always.

We were picking the chipotle pieces out of the mash and having a chew on them. I squeezed one and this wonderful blood red juice came out that tasted drvine. Later in the nite i was picking whole chunks out and eating them. I think its important to taste these things to really get a handle on what it might do to the beer. And yeah les, i will save you a bottle.

The 1272 is on the TASP and hopefully will take off to ferment the beer leaving that lovley sweet nutty character it has. If not its plain old US-05  

cheers


----------



## Jye (30/6/09)

Any chance of an update Tony?

I tried it for the first time tonight and it is a wonderful beer :wub: Our thought were it would go great with ribs.


----------



## winkle (1/11/09)

Tony said:


> Tried the Rogue Chipotle ale the other night and loved it. I have had a Chipotle ale on the books for the last 2 years but was never realy confident in how to go about brewing it. I had a Robust Porter in mind but just couldnt decide on how to do it.
> The Rogue beer gave me inspiration to pull my finger out, and the bag of Chipotles i have and get to it.
> 
> Smoked Chipotle Ale
> ...



Bah, its Sunday & I'm bored - but this sounds damn interesting since I was considering a smoked robust porter with chilli to get enthused.
+1 for an update Tony??


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

Ahhh shit....Sorry Jye

THe beer is great.

Its not as sweet as the Rogue offering so it wont rattle your teeth.

I got a good chilli character in there but not the smiokiness i wanted, probably the Chipotles wernrt as fresh as they should have been.

The chilli heat if perfect......... a nice warming over the bottle..

I really enjoy it 

cheers


----------



## kook (1/11/09)

Tony - this is one of the few chilli beers that I've ever enjoyed. When I tried it at Rogue it took me totally by surprise. If you also enjoy rauchbier, then another beer I'd recommend trying to track down (or clone) is Stone Chipotle Smoked Porter. Amazing balance of flavours.


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

I will keep an eye out for it mate.

I love a smoked porter.

cheers


----------



## Franko (1/11/09)

Tony,
where do you source your smoked Chipotles would love to pop a few in the house mexican cerveza I've made up

Franko


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

They used to me called Montomery foods but im fairly sure this is them now.

http://www.aztecmexican.com.au/dried_chilies.shtml

they were really nice people. Give em a ring and have a chat. They will send you a full catalogue and help you out with all your mexican foods needs im sure 

cheers


----------

